# -
! 
-        ,     !  
   ,        . 
!          ,  :
-       ,     )))
-  ,      
-     , ,    
-       
-    
  ,      !

----------


## nevodka



----------

*Toyota  51 000  Tundra*  

> Toyota    51-   2011  .   ,    Tundra       . 
>      Toyote Tundra         , Toyota   .              .        10 .      .
>       RAV4  Highlander -      .

  "  ". http://www.zr.ru/a/313423/

----------


## 23q

**,  ?

----------

.  

> ,  ,   . ,   , -    .

    **, ,   -?        ,    ?

----------


## rust

> -  ,

     ?

----------

> ?

      ,     -     -           .    - ,    ,  . -,.     .
,   ,   ""    ,   ?      ,   17-18.     ,      -   -  .   ,    .  ,   .

----------


## rust



----------


## Dreem

.       .      ,            .  , -   "".          " "   ,      . 
UPD.     .    .      .

----------


## Mihey

31 , ,

----------

> , ,   -?        ,    ?

     ,  ,  !     -  
 ,   (    ?).     ,         - 4000  - .   

> "  .?    ?      ?"   ?      ?
>      ,       .
>       ,      . ?
>  :          ,    . 
>      ?
>             .
>     . 
>       .
>         .
> ...

----------


## R0N

> .    .      .

   )))    .           -   .

----------


## Sir_2006

> 

  -, !

----------


## Dreem

,   ,

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,

   ,  ,   ,   ))))

----------


## rust

> .

     ....  ....     .... 
     ...  

> robot:     ,      ,    .    .     ?      1,5 .
> Kryptos:    ,..

----------


## Dreem

rust,            .     ,   ))

----------


## rust

,

----------

,   .    -  ,    .  ,   .  - .  , ,        ,    ,        ,    .        ,    .   500   "",  ""

----------


## snow_snumrik

,  -           :)

----------


## Dreem

> ,

         ))   .   

> ,  -           :)

      ?

----------


## Lera

> ))   .

  ...    ,   .

----------


## snow_snumrik

> ?

    . http://www.pickupforum.ru/lofiversio...p/t119026.html
 " " - "    ".  ,   . 
 :  

> :   ,   .
> *    -   .*  
>  ,     ,  .   .

  :  

> 160 /? ,     .  ** :))

   

> .

   

> . ,  ,  . *  ,     * -     ,      -  .  , .    .   .

   

> ,              !

----------

!  
 -  . . ,  .     ,  ,   .   .  ,   ,    (),   ...  :) 
.   ,     :)  -     . .  ,       ,             ,   .    ,    ,     rmes.ru,        . 
       ,     -,        ,      .      ,  ,      ,         :)   ,     .   -      ,  .   -,   .. -   .    :)  
  .   ,      ,   .   , ,    .  
    -    (, , , ),   .  
 ,

----------

**,          ()    ,    ().  ,       ,    .    *  ,        , -. .*      ,           ,    .

----------


## Mihey

** , ,!

----------


## rasta-koy

""       ,  10 ,     ,  :
-  ,     , : " ",   ?
-  ...
-    : " ".  ,  ,   , 
, ,  ,   : ",  ?".    ... ,   , ,?
-  ,  !
   ,    -,  ,     ,       :
-   , ,       .
:
-  !
      (18    ).      :
-   , -    , -   ,       ,     ,     ,     :- ))
--------------------------------
   ...
   ,         ,   ,     ,       ,         :- ))

----------

*rasta-koy*, 
.       .     . (  ).  , ,  .    , . ,  -  .       -     .   -   . 
     -    ?  -        ,   .  -    -!  -   . :)

----------


## Dreem

...

----------


## R0N

**       .  ,        ",      "

----------


## Lera

> ""       ,  10 ,     ,  :
> - ,     , : " ",   ?
> - ...
> -    : " ".  ,  ,   , 
> , ,  ,   : ",  ?".    ...

       ,      - -  15-20- 
  - .

----------

> ",      "

       -   - )

----------


## shadow_ws

-   ()?   .

----------


## Lair

> -   ()?   .

   ,   ,     .           ,         "." ,    ". ".     ,      , ..    ,        ,  ,      ,      ,       , .., , " - ". , )) 
        ,    .

----------

http://www.pickupforum.ru/index.php?showforum=21
 .  . ,   :)

----------


## Lair

> http://www.pickupforum.ru/index.php?showforum=21
>  .  . ,   :)

  ,    "". 
, ,  .  -   ,       "", ?

----------

.     .      . 
  . ,  .     ?       ? ?  .        ,      30  " ,  " :)    ,    ,  ...  , , ...   ... ?   ,     :)))
 .        ,   -     ,     ? :)

----------


## rasta-koy

> ?   ,     :)))

      - ...

----------


## Lair

-    .     .
 ,  ,     ,      ,    ,      , ..  "  " -     . 30     - , ,    6     ""  5 .       ,    ,         ,    . -          Ortega Project -     .

----------


## Seasons in the Abyss

> ,      , ..    ,        ,  ,      ,      ,       , .., , " - ".

      .  -  .          -         .        ,  ..

----------

http://video.online.ua/243444/ded-pikaper/

----------


## Lair

.     .                       . , ,       -  - , -     ,     5,  .    ,     -   .    ,          ,    .

----------


## R0N

> .     .                       . , ,       -  - , -     ,     5,  .    ,     -   .    ,          ,    .

   .  ,      )))

----------


## ikiru

> ,          ,    .

          :  

> .      .   ,       ,         .  ,       .         ,      . , ,  .

   , .     ,  ....   :)

----------

